# Gensing?



## Branchminnow

Its been along time since I found some and I would like confirmation.
The reason I need confirmation is that I thought Ginseng had to grow above a certain altitude.

Is that true?


----------



## Branchminnow

Here is another pic a little closer.


----------



## tony2001577

try this www.wildgrown.com


----------



## firewater

what you have there is a bunch of Ginseng.


----------



## Branchminnow

tony2001577 said:
			
		

> try this www.wildgrown.com


Thanks that was interesting.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Ginseng*

That indeed is Ginseng ("Sang").  It should not be dug until the berrys are matured and very red, at which time the berries may be planted and will raise another crop.  They will ripen in late Sept or early Oct.

I wouldn't mind having a few seeds to plant on my place if you have any spares.

Vernon


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Mr. Vernon I sent Branch a PM and told him I was pretty sure it was sang but I didn't want to post till after you did.I didn't want to get shot outta the saddle.


----------



## Branchminnow

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> That indeed is Ginseng ("Sang").  It should not be dug until the berrys are matured and very red, at which time the berries may be planted and will raise another crop.  They will ripen in late Sept or early Oct.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a few seeds to plant on my place if you have any spares.
> 
> Vernon


I will be happy to give you the seeds but the problem is that I found this on the back side of a very large mountain and it takes about 2 hours to get to it but when I collect the seeds you will get some.

I just needed clarification and because of the altitude I did not know if this indeed could be what I thought it was.


----------



## WOODIE13

There was a season on digging it back home, not sure here.  Watch the snakes, it is a sang growth requirement


----------



## Branchminnow

Ill will defineatly be a watchin'.


----------



## ngabearhunter

That's a great find of ginseng, I grew up in VA and everybody without a job "dug sang". My granpa used to buy it as a middle man from all the locals and then sell later. You can always dig up a few plants and transplant them to your place. Wait until the legal time (August 15th????) if you want to dig to sell or transplant. You can plant seeds, but it takes 2 years for them to come up. 
To transplant, wait until the tops turn yellow (October or so) and then dig up the whole root, be careful around the main root and smaller thread roots, put them in a small cloth bag and immediately bring them home to plant. Obviously does best if you mimic the natural site (soil type varies but is very important). Plant the root to a depth that just does cover where the old stem comes out of the root and pat the dirt down. Next spring it will come up and you'll have your very own pet ginseng plant. A side note: there are laws that regulate ginseng digging and harvesting so check those first depending on what state you live in. I also think anyone who grows ginseng in GA is suposed to be registered with the state for what it's worth. I love to see it grow and come up each year.


----------



## coon dawg

*..........*

better check the new Govt. regs before diggin'...........


----------



## coondog53

Can it be grown in south GA say on the FL GA line


----------



## jigman29

coondog53 said:


> Can it be grown in south GA say on the FL GA line



I seriously doubt it would grow that far down.ive heard of it being found around Atlanta but that's a far cry from the line.


----------



## forestrytech

Sang originally grew all the way down to the Florida line and west to Texas. Elevation does not matter as much as shade. There are many places in the mountains that never get burned over. I think the main thing is having natural habitat and leaving it alone for decades.Those plants you found are probably at least 5 years old unless it is a perfect location....soil,water,shade.


----------



## birddog52

A season and if on usfs land have to have a permit which they aren,t giving out many its rare & protected plant season august 15 till oct 1st


----------



## NCHillbilly

I love sang digging, been doing it all my life. It's just as addictive as deer hunting or fishing.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I saw an online article this week where the feds in WV busted some boys with 190lbs of illegally dug sang.


----------



## caughtinarut

now there are shows about digging ginseng. That stuff is going to get scarce. I remember some mountain neighbors where we have a cabin having to run people off their property all the time trying to dig ginseng.


----------

